# FS: 2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Nexus & DJM-900 Nexus --- $2,400



## vhmajd (Aug 17, 2014)

*VISION HIRE LTD has continued to attract a highly committed and passionate community of Home *

*Theaters,Cameras,Laptops,musicians, DJs, composers and all electronics consumer all over the world. We are a well *

*recognized Disc Jockey and Electronics seller.*

*Our business is founded on the ethos of creating customer satisfaction not by just providing the most competitive prices *

*around but by also providing a level of service second to none.*

*====== VISIONHIRE LTD ® ========*

*100% *OFFICIAL* AUTHORIZED DEALER*

*100% Brand New in Box - Genuine Guaranteed*

*100% Lowest Price Guaranteed (Price Match May Apply)*

*100% FULL Warranty with setup service*

*100% Secured and Permitted Payment Method*

** CONTACT US : -*

*==================*

*Contact : Mr Butt Majid*

*Email Us At : visoinhireltd [ at ] gmail [ dot ] com*

*Skype :: visionhireltd*

*Registered No . 08169466*

*========================*

*Get the best price and a fast free shipping by dealing with us with complete confidence*

*These Products Come with their full Accessories and International Warranty from the manufacturer.*

*They are all Brand New Original Products not refurbished Products*

*PRODUT LIST:*

*===========*

*Bose® Lifestyle*

*============*

*Bose® Lifestyle V25 Home Entertainment System --- $1,000*

*Bose® Lifestyle V35 Home Entertainment System --- $1,950*

*Bose Lifestyle® 535 Series II Entertainment System --- $2,400*

*Bose Lifestyle® 525 Series II Entertainment System --- $2,000*

*Bose® Lifestyle 235 Home Entertainment System --- $900*

*Bose® Lifestyle T10 Home Entertainment System --- $750*

*Bose® Lifestyle T20 Home Entertainment System --- $809*

*Bose 3-2-1 GS Series III Home Entertainment System --- $700*

*Bose Acoustic Wave® music system II with connect kit --- $1000*

*Bose CineMate® 1 SR Home Theater Speaker system --- $1000*

*Bose VideoWave 46 Black Entertainment System LCD HDTV --- $2,000*

*Pioneer*

*============*

*Pioneer XDJ-Aero Wireless DJ System --- $800*

*2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Nexus & DJM-2000 Nexus --- $2,740*

*2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Nexus & DJM-900 Nexus --- $2,400*

*2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 & DJM-900nexus Limited Edition White --- $2,150*

*2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Turntable + DJM-2000 Mixer Package --- $1,300*

*2X CDJ-1000 MK3 + DJM-800 Mixer Package --- $1,200*

*2X PIONEER CDJ-350 Turntable + DJM-350 Mixer 110/220V --- $1,000*

*2X Limited Edition CDJ-400-K + DJM-400 Mixer Package --- $1,150*

*Pioneer CDJ2000 Nexus Multiplayer --- $900*

*Pioneer CDJ-2000 CD Turntable --- $680*

*Pioneer CDJ-900 Professional Multi-Player --- $720*

*Pioneer CDJ-850 Turntable --- $500*

*Pioneer CDJ-800MK2 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable --- $450*

*Pioneer DDJ SX DJ Controller --- $500*

*Pioneer DDJ S1 DJ Controller --- $500*

*Pioneer DDJ T1 DJ Controller --- $500*

*Pioneer EFX-1000 Performance Effector Digital Effects Processor --- $650*

*Pioneer CMX-3000 Dual Rackmount CD Player --- $600*

*Pioneer DJM-2000 Nexus --- $1000*

*Pioneer DJM-2000 Mixer --- $800*

*Pioneer DJM-900 Nexus 4-Channel DJ Mixer --- $840*

*Pioneer DJM-1000 Mixer --- $1400*

*Pioneer DJM-909 mixer --- $700*

*American Audio Q-Spand PRO 4-Channel DJ Mixer --- $200*

*Numark*

*============*

*Numark NS7 II 4-Channel Motorized DJ Controller & Mixer --- $700*

*Numark Mixdeck Quad Universal 4-Channel DJ System --- $500*

*Numark 4TRAK Traktor DJ Controller --- $650*

*Numark iDJ Pro Premium DJ Controller for iPad --- $399*

*Numark NS6 4-Channel Digital DJ Controller and Mixer --- $450*

*Numark CDX Direct-Drive CD Turntable --- $500.00*

*Numark TTX Direct-Drive Turntable --- $300*

*Numark X7 Mixer --- $500*

*Numark X2 Pro Hybrid Turntable And CD / MP3 Player --- $700*

*Numark DVD01 Dual DVD Player&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$400*

*Numark 5000FX 12" 5-Channel Tabletop Mixer --- $400*

*Numark DXM09 Digital DJ Mixer&#8230;$350*

*Numark NS7 DJ Turntable Controller --- $600*

*Numark V7 DJ Turntable Controller --- $800*

*Numark Mixdeck Turntable Player --- $400*

*Numark HDMIX Hd Mix Pro Dj Cd Mixer --- $560*

*Home Theater Projector*

*=======================*

*Sony VPL-HW15 Projector --- $1635*

*Sony VpL fx50 projector SUPER BEAST --- $1350*

*Sony VPL-HW40ES Projector --- $1335*

*Sony VPL-HW55ES Projector --- $2250*

*Sony VPL-VW70 Projector --- $1,765*

*Sony VPL-VW90ES Projector --- $2400*

*Sony VPL VW95ES 1920 x 1080 SXRD projector --- $2850*

*Cameras*

*========*

*Sony A7R (Alpha 7R) 36MP Interchangeable Lens --- Camera $790*

*Sony A7R (Alpha 7R) 36MP Interchangeable Lens Camera --- $899*

*Sony Alpha SLT-A77 M2 24MP Digital SLR Camera --- $560*

*Sony Alpha NEX-7 24MP Interchangeable Lens Digital Camera --- $450*

*Canon EOS C100 8MP Cinema Camera --- $2250*

*Canon EOS 70D 20MP DSLR Camera --- $480*

*Canon EOS-1D C 18MP Digital SLR Camera --- $2700*

*Canon EOS 60Da Digital SLR Camera (for astrophotography) --- $530*

*canon EOS 1D X 18MP Digital SLR Camera --- $1800*

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3MP Digital SLR Camera --- $1270*

*Canon EOS 6D 20MP Digital SLR Camera --- $755*

*Canon EOS-1D X Digital SLR Camera.....$2500*

*Canon EOS C500 PL Cinema EOS Camera....$3500*

*Nikon D4 Digital SLR Camera..........$1850*

*Nikon D3x Digital SLR Camera.......$2900*

*Nikon D4s 16MP Digital SLR Camera --- $2500*

*Nikon D610 24MP Digital SLR Camera --- $920*

*Nikon Coolpix A 16MP Digital Camera --- $670*

*Nikon DF 16MP DSLR Camera --- $1200*

*Nikon D600 24.3MP Digital SLR Camera --- $890*

*Nikon D800E 36.3MP Digital SLR Camera --- $1550*

*Nikon D800 36.3MP Digital SLR Camera --- $1320*

*Nikon COOLPIX P90 12MP Digital Camera --- $760*

*Laptops*

*=========*

*Apple MacBook Air 11-inch 1.3GHz Notebook (2014 Version) --- $590*

*Apple MacBook Air 13-inch 1.3GHz Notebook (2014 Version) --- $620*

*Apple MacBook Air 11-inch 1.3GHz Notebook --- $700*

*Apple MacBook Air 13-inch 1.3GHz Notebook --- $725*

*Apple MacBook Pro with Retina Display 13/15-inch Notebook --- $825*

*Apple MacBook Pro 13/15/17-inch Notebook --- $790*

*Sony VAIO S Series 13 Laptop SVS13127PXB --- $600*

*Sony VAIO S Series 15 Laptop SVS1512DCXB --- $650*

*Sony VAIO S Series 15 Laptop SVS1512EPXB --- $650*

*Sony VAIO S Series 15 SVS1512GPXB --- $900*

*Sony VAIO S Series 13 SVS13127PXB --- $600*

*Sony VAIO S Series 13 Premium SVS13A2APXS --- $1,200*

*Sony VAIO S Series 15 SVS1512DCXB --- $700*

*Sony VAIO S Series 15 SVS1512EPXB --- $650*

*Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ1311AFXX --- $600*

*Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ13114GXX --- $850*

*Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ1311BGXXI --- $900*

*Sony VAIO 13.1 Z Series SVZ1311CHXXI --- $1,350*

*Sony VAIO L Series 24 Desktop SVL24127CXB --- $700*

*Sony VAIO L Series 24 Desktop SVL24125CXW --- $600*

*MSI GT70 0NE --- $1000*

*MSI GT60 0NE --- $800*

*MSI GE60 0ND --- $600*

*MSI GE70 0ND --- $650*

*Asus B53S Pro Notebooks --- $500*

*Asus-ET2300 Desktop PC --- $600*

*Asus ET2701INTI Desktop PC --- $800*

*HP EliteBook Revolve 810 G1 Tablet --- $650*

*HP Spectre XT TouchSmart 15-4010nr Ultrabook --- $600*

*HP Spectre 14-3210nr Ultrabook --- 550*

*HP ENVY dv7-7212nr Notebook PC --- $550*

*Samsung ATIV Book 6 NP680Z5E-X01US --- $600*

*Samsung ATIV Book 5 NP540U4E-K01US --- $500*

*Samsung Series 7 17.3 Notebook NP770Z7E-S01UB --- $650*

*Samsung Series 9 13.3 Premium Ultrabook NP900X3C-A05US --- $600*

*Samsung Series 9 15 Premium Ultrabook NP900X4D-A03US --- $650*

*Samsung Series 7 All in One DP700A7D-S03US --- $800*

*Samsung Series 7 All in One DP700A3D-A01US --- $600*

*Lenovo ThinkPad X230 Convertible Tablet --- $550*

*Lenovo ThinkPad X230 Convertible Tablet with Faster Processing --- $600*

*Lenovo ThinkPad W530 Laptop with Professional Operating System --- $700*

*TV*

*====*

*Samsung UN46F8000 46-Inch 1080p 240Hz 3D Ultra Slim Smart LED HDTV...600USD*

*Samsung PN51F8500 51-Inch 1080p 600Hz 3D Smart Plasma HDTV...........750USD*

*Samsung UN55ES7100 55" Class LED 3D HDTV - 1080p...................1,100USD*

*Samsung UN60EH6000 60" Class LED HDTV - 1080p......................1,300USD*

*Samsung PN64F8500 64-Inch 1080p 600Hz 3D Smart Plasma HDTV.........1,400USD*

*Samsung UN65ES8000 65-Inch 1080p 240Hz 3D Slim LED HDTV (Silver)...1,500USD*

*Samsung UN75ES9000 75 Inch LED HDTV Smart TV 240Hz Full HD 1080p...1,800USD*

*====================*

*Short Return Policy:*

*====================*

*Please notify us within 14 days after delivery is being made*

*Return items MUST have all ORIGINAL packaging and accessories.*

*Return For EXCHANGE Of Product or For Full Money Refund ( postage fee is non refundable )*

*====================*

*Shipping conditions: Buyers pays shipping expenses , We ship internationally*

*Shipping terms: Ups Courier Services & FedEx express delivery or DHL.*

*Shipping Duration: 2-3 Working Days*

*Warranty: 1 year international warranty policy*

*WE HAVE MORE ELECTRONICS IN STORE IN CASE YOU DIDN'T FIND YOUR *

*CHOICE HERE,YOU CAN JUST EMAIL US ONCE AGAIN AT TO PLACE ORDER *

*AND WE WILL SURELY GET BACK TO YOU AS SOON AS POSSIBLE *

*Contact : Mr Butt Majid*

*Email Us At : visoinhireltd [ at ] gmail [ dot ] com*

*Skype :: visionhireltd*

*Registered No . 08169466*

*Status : Active*

*================*

*Powered by VISION HIRE LTD®*

*Copyright ©2009 - 2014, VISION HIRE LTD®.*


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

If theres one thing i'm going to do. its going to be to purchase a bit of kit at miles below retail by sending some random nerd a load of money via western union to a gmail contact address.


----------

